# wear your hard hat



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe I want to die early. Don't tell me what to wear:jester:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Not to make light of an unfortunate accident, but what on earth does this ridiculous quote mean:


> “A tape measure is like a gun at a construction site,” Mr. González said. “Like a police officer, you don’t pull it out unless you’re going to use it.”


 :blink: :laughing: _"Stand back, he's holding a 30' Stanley Fatmax!"_


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I always see delivery personnel come in and out without hard hats. They might think because they're only there briefly they don't need it but IMO they need it more than anybody.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

50 stories. that means the tape measure was going at least 120 mph. I doubt that the hardhat woulda saved him, but, like you said, unfortunate he wasn't wearing one.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll bet the construction worker did not have his tape in one of these,,,


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> I'll bet the construction worker did not have his tape in one of these,,,



Why would he? Tape measures go on the pocket, not some dainty little carrying case


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Why would he? Tape measures go on the pocket, not some dainty little carrying case


Pocket? You wear baggy pants?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

What? No? Wtf


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Why would he? Tape measures go on the pocket, not some dainty little carrying case


I've had mine fall off of my pocket many times but never had one fall out of the proper holster...


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

A fat Max in a pair of work pants would be a little tight on me. I quess you are saying clipping it on the pocket?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

zac said:


> A fat Max in a pair of work pants would be a little tight on me. I quess you are saying clipping it on the pocket?



Oh gotcha. Yeah I clip it on the right side 5th pocket.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> I've had mine fall off of my pocket many times but never had one fall out of the proper holster...



I've never had one fall off my pocket....weird


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Oh gotcha. Yeah I clip it on the right side 5th pocket.


5th pocket! Are you mc hammer.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

zac said:


> 5th pocket! Are you mc hammer.



Forget that. MCs for hacks. We pipe and wire around here


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Forget that. MCs for hacks. We pipe and wire around here


Either you don't know who mc hammer is or you are pretty witty!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll never tell.... Ok back on topic. Actually I've been looking into a tape measure holster. The pockets on all my jeans are frayed and torn from chronic tape measure abuse. But it's so fast to have it clipped on your pocket. I feel like I'd be fighting with it every time.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Suitable for putting a tape measure in your pants, unless you carry 2 cans of chew in your jeans!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

That's mc hammer my friend!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> I've never had one fall off my pocket....weird


 Happens all the time to me because I'm FAT:laughing:

So I have it in my holster on my tool belt...:laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I feel like I couldn't touch that look


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

zac said:


> Suitable for putting a tape measure in your pants, unless you carry 2 cans of chew in your jeans!


Looks like he needs new diapers :laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> I feel like I couldn't touch that look


O.k. witty.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

The file photo for the article I read was showing a seamstress measuring tape. Can't find it now, but it was redonk


----------

